# volksmens



## eno2

Volksmens. Ik ben in een discussie betrokken  over volksmensen.

Ik zie nu dat dat niet bestaat  (d.w.z. niet in Van Dale online)

Toch gebruikt De Standaard het.  Een kwaliteitskrant.


> *Dit is een volksbuurt en De Wever is een volksmens' *


‘Dit is een volksbuurt en De Wever is een volksmens'

Toch wel verbazing alom alweer bij mij (over Van Dale)

Google: 210 doorgeklikte resultaten


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, het is inderdaad gangbaar in Vlaanderen, zeer zeker. En zowat iedereen zal het begrijpen, denk ik. Ik ben heel benieuwd of er een alternatief is. "Een man van het volk"? Maar dan zijn vrouwen uitgesloten, want "een vrouw van het volk" lijkt totaal ongebruikelijk, terwijl het zou moeten kunnen...


----------



## eno2

Volksvrouw geeft ook al geen resultaten. Jonge jonge....



> *Volksvrouw - Buitenbeeldinbeeld*
> www.buitenbeeldinbeeld.nl/Amsterdam_C/Volksvrouw.htm
> _Volksvrouw_ door Henk Henriët, eind dertiger jaren / 1967. Het verbeeldt de _volksvrouwen_ die het hoofd boven water wisten te houden in de crisisjaren tijdens .


----------



## bibibiben

Bij het lemma _volksman_ staat ook _volksvrouw_. En verder is _volksjongen_ opgenomen in Van Dale. Wie de definities van die woorden leest, kan ook wel uit de voeten met _volksmens_, een behoorlijk doorzichtige samenstelling. _Man van het volk_ is overigens in Nederland veel gebruikelijker.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Bij het lemma _volksman_ staat ook _volksvrouw_. .


 Brrrr, volksvrouw geen afzonderlijk lemma, ik dacht dat volksman er dan ook niet zou in staan. Wel dus.

Jammer dat volksvrouw geen afzonderlijk lemma krijgt en dat volksmens ontbreekt, dat toch Nederlands Belgisch is, al noem je het een doorzichtige samenstelling, een opname  is toch een stapje hoger.
Als wij het hebben over volksmensen (in de vernoemde discussie) zijn dat zowel mannen als vrouwen, wat precies de bedoeling weergeeft. Het is onhandig daar geen opgenomen gender neutrale generieke term voor te hebben. Wij zouden daar dan zelfs  moeilijk kunnen  over praten.
In hetzelfde register voor wie op de volksmens wil afgeven:  klootjesvolk staat er wel in.

Op de volksmens afgeven is dus een totaal dialectische uiting. "Afgeven op iemand" wordt in Nederland ook niet gebruikt...

De insteek van de discussie en de titel ervan was "volksmensen"

Kan dus niet goed verwoord worden  met gebruik van volksman en volksvrouw....

Gezien mijn onbewust gebruik van dialect ben ik ook wel een volksmens misschien...??


----------



## bibibiben

Als neutrale term is er _iemand van het volk_. Zag ik toevallig vandaag nog als definitie staan bij een zogeheten vergeten woord _onderzaat_. Zie Vergeten woorden – O. Als meervoud daarvan wordt vaak een collectivum gebruikt: _het volk_ of _het gewone volk_. Eventueel _volksmensen_. Het enkelvoud _volksmens_ hoor ik niet vaak gebruiken. Zelf heb ik het ook nog nooit gebruikt. Ik zeg ook liever _timmerman_ of _timmervrouw_, maar niet _timmermens_.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

_Volksmens_ is strikt genomen geslachtsneutraal, maar ik heb de indruk dat in de praktijk vrijwel uitsluitend mannen zo getypeerd worden. Ik kan me niet zo gauw een voorbeeld voor de geest halen van pakweg een bekende politica of schrijfster die in België "een volksmens" wordt genoemd.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Als neutrale term is er _iemand van het volk_


.
Perifrase.


> . Ik zeg ook liever _timmerman_ of _timmervrouw_, maar niet _timmermens_.


Grappig. En toch is het aapmens. Avondmens. Gevoelsmens. Etc... etc... Waarom genderonderscheid maken als dat volkomen overbodig en zelfs ongewenst is?Of onmogelijk? Ik kan moeilijk iemand een "medevrouw" noemen,  aangezien ik zelf een man ben. Het moet dus een medemens blijven.
Ochtendmens, oermens en onmens zie ik niet gauw als -man of -vrouw specifiëren. Waarom dan volksmens wel? Ja, omdat dat Vlaams dialect is.... Wat ik gewoonweg niet aanvaard.

Het gender van beroepen is een heel ander hoofdstuk - in volle ontwikkeling. Daar wil men meestal (maar niet altijd) het gender aangeven. http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/886/vrouwelijke_beroepsnamen/


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Ik zie nu dat dat niet bestaat (d.w.z. niet in Van Dale online)


Een woordenboek is geen uitputtende lijst van alle bestaande woorden. En een woord bestaat niet dan en slechts dan als het in een woordenboek is opgenomen, een woord bestaat als het gebruikt wordt. Daar is de laatste tijd al meermaals op gewezen.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> .
> Perifrase.
> Grappig. En toch is het aapmens. Avondmens. Gevoelsmens



_Avondman_ en _avondvrouw_ zal niemand zeggen. _Gevoelsman_ en _gevoelsvrouw_ klinken al even vreemd. Net als _gewoonteman_ en _gewoontevrouw_.  Kennelijk geniet in deze gevallen de sekseneutrale aanduiding de voorkeur, terwijl in andere gevallen, zoals in het geval van beroepen, de seksespecifieke varianten gewoner klinken. Dat zowel de sekseneutrale als de seksespecifieke variant even gebruikelijk klinkt, komt waarschijnlijk zelden voor, heb ik zo het vermoeden.

Persoonlijk vind ik _volksman, volksvrouw _en _volksmens_ alle drie vrij ongemakkelijk klinken. Dan toch liever _man van het volk_, _vrouw van het volk_ en _iemand van het volk_. Wellicht ligt dat in Vlaanderen anders. _Volksjongen_ daarentegen klinkt me weer heel goed in de oren.

Dat Van Dale niet elke doorzichtige samenstelling opneemt, dat was al bekend. Nu al beslaan alle samenstellingen beginnend met _volks-_ al aardig wat bladzijden.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Nu al beslaan alle samenstellingen beginnend met _volks-_ al aardig wat bladzijden.


Klopt. Volksvrouw en volksmens (BE) mogen er wat mij betreft bij.
De meeste van die samenstellingen zijn doorzichtig. En staan er wél in. Het scheidend criterium zal erg dun zijn. En BE is er ongetwijfeld één van.



bibibiben said:


> Dan toch liever _man van het volk_, _vrouw van het volk_ en _iemand van het volk_.


Ik heb daar ook geen bezwaar tegen, maar aaangezien wij  "volksmens" hebben, is dat weinig gebruikelijk. De gevoelslading is ook verschillend. Een politicus/ca kan goed een man/vrouw van het volk zijn, zonder een volksmens te zijn, wat een blijvende onderdompeling veronderstelt.  Ceasar was ook een man van het volk, maar allesbehalve een volksmens. 



bibibiben said:


> . Wellicht ligt dat in Vlaanderen anders..


Ja.



bibibiben said:


> . _Volksjongen_ daarentegen klinkt me weer heel goed in de oren.


 Absoluut. Maar volksmeisje? Ik dacht van niet....Raar is dat hé. Waarschijnlijk wegens de vele beroemde volksjongens.


----------

